# What color is my puppy?



## Tiffany (Feb 13, 2014)

The breeder as well as the vet Minnesota listed him as champagne which has come to my attention is not a AKC color, I'm 19 and clueless forgive me  

Don't get me wrong I love his color, of course it looks very different depending on the lighting and not to the camera like I mean to the physical eye. Indoors he's darker and outdoors he's much lighter. I put a couple pictures one is him is next to a black poodle mix and the the other of him sitting is next to natural sunlight; excuse his hair we were playing with the hose and I don't trust anyone to clip my puppy before rabies besides my vet who's does a sanitary clip for him. I also bathe him myself, anyways what do you think? 
To me he doesn't seem to have and red undertones.

Quick Facts
Born in a litter of 3
Black Father, White Mother
2 Black sisters 

His lips and nails are black as the night. His nose is black as you can see but slight browning on the very edge. To me he just looks like a blonde coffee roast haha.
But I know that's not a color either what do you think.
They go from most recent to about a month ago when I first picked him up from the airport. He's currently 14 weeks, I can't even tell is he is fading the sun variation throws me off :/









































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

I would say he's apricot. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I would also say he's apricot. And a real cutie, too!


----------



## lilypoo (Jul 25, 2011)

Definitely Apricot and totally adorable!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Yep - a real stunning little apricot. Beautiful pup


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Freakin Adorable....


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Apricot


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

What a lovely apricot baby!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I concur........Apricot!!!!


----------



## eusty (Jan 5, 2014)

Well before I read all the other posts I though "he's the same as Jasper"...who's apricot.

Glad everyone agreed with me!! :aetsch:


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Apricot for sure! My Cali was exactly the same, with a black dad, white mom and 2 black siblings! LOL! BTW. By the time Cali was 8, she was more off- white in color. At age 18 she was pure white!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Apricot 


My girl is apricot, but a standard 

Your puppy is super cute!! He may lighten like some poodles go from apricot to white even, but my girl is almost 2 years old and has not lightened at all.

It's a surprise  so much fun all the poodle colorings! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

HI tiffany
welcome to poodle ownership!
I'd concur that your poodle is apricot!
Some questions as you get started!
. how many pounds is your poodle?
. how old is he?

He's cute, and I'm glad you found the group. There is a lot of knowledge here, and hope that you'll keep us updated on your new puppy!
Congratulations!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

I would say he is just for able!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Adorable!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eusty (Jan 5, 2014)

Predictive text? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiffany (Feb 13, 2014)

*Thank you Everyone!*

:angel2:

Teddy and I apperciate all the lovely comments you have left us!
I love seeing all your beautiful poodle babies as well !!

For those of you who's pictures are up of your apricot fur kids, they are absolutely gorgeous! I think apricot is a beautiful color and I wish it was more thoughtfully bred. I've seen a red obsession but I think a non-fading apricot should get some loving too!

I don't think he's conformation material but man my boy loves to jump and run. He's jumped over his fellow playmates for fun, so we'll see in the later months if he'll keep that up.

He's a 14 week miniature now and he's 7.9 lbs as of Monday.
His weight is "ideal" I've tried to measure him lol he never stays still
He grows about a pound every week. He should be anywhere from 14-17 lbs.
He's a little strange, prefers playing with older dogs.

I have him in a puppy class with 7 other puppies and he doesn't move from him little corner. While he begs to be picked up!
But I love him, shyness included lol


----------



## lilypoo (Jul 25, 2011)

Aw, well my Lily is like that, personality-wise. She would sit pressed against my leg and tremble, when she wasn't standing up on her hind legs whimpering to be picked up.  She still managed to pass though. LOL I put off the class for the CGC because of her personality though. Also gave up plans to train as a therapy dog. Oh well. 

I always thought of apricots as pretty common but in my area at least, I really only see blacks and whites, so a lot of people ask me what color she is. Apricot is one of my faves. My girl (she was a puppy mill pup) is almost three and has a lot of red and white guard hairs and she's faded out a lot but I still think her color is pretty.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Beautiful little Apricot dude....looking forward to many, many photos!


----------



## Constance (Jun 4, 2013)

Yes, apricot like my dear ginseng. My favorite color. Congratulations,


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

He's definitely apricot and may get darker as he gets older. He's a cutie for sure!


----------



## Suey61 (Oct 2, 2013)

Id say Apricot aswell


----------

